# Critique Please



## jaywood1207

I have been playing with my setup off and on for quite a while and I think I finally am making some progress.  So let me have it.  Good or bad?  Any comments or suggestions on how to fix if you don't like it would be appreciated.


----------



## alphageek

Hard to tell without more information about your setup, but it looks way overexposed to me, almost like a light is too close on the left?

The pen looks pretty good, but the brightness of the background throws it off for me.


----------



## jaywood1207

Here is a picture of my setup.  The picture posted above was not touched up at all except for some cropping.  Camera is a Fuji finepix 5000 set in manual mode.  I agree might look a little overexposed but any more changing I do to the settings and the background starts to look yellow or beige.  I have the WB set at flourescent 2.  This camera does not have a manual WB setting so I have to live with the presets and this is the closest and best I have found.  I'll have to play with the lights a little more and the location to try and reduce the intensity without losing the detail and true white background.


----------



## moke

Very innovative Jamie to use the translucent box for a "tent".  After way too many years as a professional photographer that has never occured to me to use a plastic extrusion in that manner.  You can be very creative with that.  For instance.....
-if you want to limit your lighting on one side or the other for effect, simply pull the light back, or "feather it" by turning it one direction or the other from your subject.
-you could for effect, use black paper to block one side or the other to limit light for dramatic effect
-use colored gels for effect 

A couple suggestions....just IMHO...
As far as the image looking overexposed, I think it might be because your lights are a little close.  It is lighting the bottom of the pen.  Maybe try bigger bulbs, back them away from the box.  This will allow "hot spots" to be limited.  I might try a black gobo (photo talk for go between) or the cardboard you are using in front---it may not be as good, as you may be getting a light kick back that is adding to the lighting.    YOu may though, get a better reflection for some pens.  Certainly something to try.  Exposures are ok if they are long too, so less light is merely compensated for in longer exposure...just make sure to use a tripod and your self timer.
The backround being yellow is merely a one click correction in your software---great photographers are partially created in the manipulative software---although none want to admit it.  There are some good free ones.  You do not need a 700.00 photoshop for simple things.  Try some different ones, decide on one, and PRACTICE with it....

You have a great start and a very innovative idea---many on this site that do not have the money or desire to buy a tent could use this idea....
Moke


----------



## Smitty37

*hmmm*

better than most of mine but still not good.


----------



## hasha2000

just adjust the exposure in you favorite program :biggrin:


----------



## jaywood1207

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions.  I haven't had much time to play with the pictures but will try some of the suggestions next time around.


----------



## toolcrazy

I don't know if you are using Daylight bulbs and if you are not, I would suggest it. This should get rid of the yellow. The image is defiantly over exposed. You need to back off the shutter speed 1 or 2 stops.


----------



## le_skieur

Hello Jamie,

I have the same camera as your's. I take my pen pictures in RAW mode. In that way you can play after with your white balance exposure.


----------



## Boz

Since you have to use pre-set WB I would think that the color being transmitted through the box is what is causing the yellow cast to the highlights.  In my days as a professional photographer using film we would put filters over the lens to correct for off color.  Camera sensors do not see color they same way our eyes do.  The sugestion to shoot in RAW and then manipulate in Photshop is a good one if you have the skills.


----------



## Larry in Harrow

Sorry Jamie, can't help you.  Don't know squat about cameras or photography.  I hand paint all my images.
Too bad the use of computer software is banned on that other site.  Your shot is still a little on the yellow side, background and object.  A good photo program would help you immensely to produce accurate colour representations of your pens.


----------



## G1Pens

Try it with a Chrome or titanium pen. You will find that the nib and endcap tend to disappear on a white background with that much light.

I think you will need to be able to do black backgrounds as well.


----------

